# Dislocated kneecaps



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

LucyWucy I feel for you. It's hard when our furry friends are in pain.I am in a similiar situation.

Question for you is Taz in pain? Limping? Stiffly walking? Moving Oddly?

My Beatrice has Grade 2 and Grade 3 Luxating patellas (Dislocating kneecaps), my vets she may need surgery... she popped out her right knee over two months ago. But They started her on Dausaquin and I started her on exercise regime to help build up her quads. She is a lot better no longer favoring the leg she injured. 

Personally before any surgery was done I'd get a second opinion.

I know there are others on the forum that had the surgery done. So I am interested as to what they will say.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Luxating patellas - kneecaps that pop out - are very common in small dogs. As Twyla says, treatment depends on how severe the problem is, and how much it affects the dog. I certainly would not rush to surgery unless there were some issue that meant it is likely to get worse very quickly without - many, many dogs stay symptom free with appropriate exercise and care around jumping. Sophy told me long ago when she slipped a disc that jumping up from, or down onto, a slippery surface is DANGEROUS, and supervised while I placed non-slip rugs everywhere she needed a safe take off or landing. She gives me The Stare if they move too far out of place...


----------



## LucyWucy (Jan 28, 2014)

Our vet said it was highly recommended to have the surgery. She said if he was old and already had arthritis then you'd weigh up the pros and cons but in this case he is not even a year old and in pain. He won't put weight on the leg and is very uncomfortable even with the pain medication. The X-rays were kinda scary looking, the knee caps were no where near where they are supposed to be. She said that right now that the thigh bone and lower leg are just bone on bone. 
My other poodle Lucy has the same problem but only mildly and her knee caps go back to normal. 
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry that really stinks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if the op is the best way to go, in that case. From what I have heard it is usually very successful, and as he is young and otherwise healthy he should make a fast recovery,


----------



## LucyWucy (Jan 28, 2014)

Taz went in for his operation today. The vet said it all went well but I won't see him till tomorrow and I miss him and worry about him so much. I am so scared of the next few months with his rehabilitation. I've looked at post-op guides from other vets (haven't received much info from ours yet) and I am super worried that he is not going to want to take it that slow. I'm lucky I guess I'm out of work at the moment so I can be home 24/7 to look after him.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for the update, It's hard to miss our furry friends and they cause us so much worry when hopefully there is no need to so please keep us updated on how Taz is doing


----------



## LucyWucy (Jan 28, 2014)

Picked Taz up today. Vet tech said he'd been great all day, wanting attention and generally being happy and lively. He's now on strict rest. 
The vet techs also said last night he had somehow gotten his clipboard into his cage and chewed on his paperwork. Which is very typical of him getting into things he's not meant to.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Poor Taz....Get well soon! Glad his surgery went well.


BeBe


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad it went well, and that he obviously feels much better! When Sophy was on strict rest I found the answer was crates upstairs and down, and keeping a leash on her at all times. She was either in a crate, or I had tight hold of the leash - otherwise that would be the moment someone knocked at the door and she would be off! Lots and lots of brainwork games, low calorie frozen Kongs, massage (in your case avoiding the op area, of course), and knowing that much as she wanted to run and play the consequences for her could be disastrous got us through a very long three weeks. By the end she was trying to run zoomies on a short leash though - it was a huge relief to both of us when she could let rip again!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Glad to hear it all went well. fjm had some great advice, pretty much what we did when our spoo was recovering from a knee surgery.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad the little stinker is doing well! I can just imagine how hard it is going to be to keep him quiet for the next few weeks!


----------



## LucyWucy (Jan 28, 2014)

Taz had the bandage taken off today. Thankfully he is really good about not licking wounds and stitches. He's more interested in licking the area where the sticky bandage was. 
He's not wanting to put any weight on it yet but that's not surprising. He wanted to play with Lucy this morning too. I'll attach some photos, the one of his scar might make some people squeamish. I'm assuming they used glue or dissolving stitches as I can't see any normal stitches and I forgot to ask.


----------

